# Frustration Barking



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has dealt with frustration barking with their poodles? My girl rarely barks, unless she is on leash and isn't allowed to get to another dog. She just wants to say hello - it's not at all aggressive. Usually, I just ignore her and keep walking, but we just started an "agility for fun" class and she is relentlessly barking at the other dogs while we are trying to listen to instruction. It's so embarassing! The trainer said it is frustration barking and there isn't a whole lot you can do aside from distraction. Does anyone have any other advice or ideas?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with your trainer. I make sure my dog cannot look another dog in the eye. Then while we are waiting we do touch, spin, sit, down .... I do think you can also work on your dog's impulse control. I use wait a lot. Wait to go out the door, wait for your food, ect. This has really helped Swizzle learn how to handle a little frustration and wait has the side benefit of being very useful in agility.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Smart dog. Why should she stop? It gets her attention from you plus it is self-rewarding!

You don't stop training when the instructor is talking. You should continue to interact with your dog. Moving around a little bit, baiting, luring, keeping your dog's interest in you up the entire time. Have your dog move between your legs frontwards nd backwards, weave or circle your legs, quick sits, fast downs, you just keep goin, keep rewarding. Your dog will learn that nothing is more interesting or rewarding than playing with you!

Unless your instructor teaches settle during talking. (Which I do not like) Ask if you can move away from the group and work on focus during training. It is the 100% best way to teach this. Only do the following if you are forced to. Loop the leash around your dog's snout to make a head harness, and in the settle, restrain your dog's chin to the floor. Not too tightly! This is assuming he will lie down without much fuss. This will take tons and tons of rewards especially if your dog has never had anything around it's snout. Your dog should learn very quickly that 1) chin on the floor brings the best treats ever! and 2) barking is impossible during a settle. The object is to 1) stop the barking without appearing to acknowledge it and 2) make an opposing behavior FUN!

Since this is a "for fun" class, don't try to learn the agility part now. Start with your dog far away from the group and reward for... not barking. Over a few classes you should be able to get close enough to participate. But if you don't, that's OK. Take this class series to work on your relationship with your dog and focus. Take it again so you can concentrate on the agility.

Train outside of class. Go to pet stores... like everyday! Go to the dog parks - but don't go inside - train outisde the fence.

You have an opportunity to teach your dog to worship the ground you walk on, and to really improve your relationship with your dog. Be patient, and WORK at playing!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I took Sophy to a beginners Agility class, and the first session was spent emphasising the importance of being able to keep your dog's attention on you despite the rising excitement, using all the methods Tortoise describes. It was largely because the instructor taught a lot of classes, indoors in her huge training hall, and had got thoroughly fed up with having to shout over yappy dogs! It was a very good lesson to learn, thoough - I have found some agility participants seem to think that barking is a sign that their dog is nice and drivey, and almost encourage it.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. These are some really great ideas. Sometimes I think I expect too much from her, when we really haven't even worked at it. I was thinking she would sit nicely while I listened. In reality we should be working the entire time. It is also difficult because she is 11 months, the other dogs in the class are a few years old and are a bit more mature. I think I have my work cut out for me, and I am looking forward to it! There is one dog in the class that has taken it 3 times, and she just looks up at her owner with these adoring eyes waiting patiently for the next command - I hope to have that someday


----------

